# Chopin Op 34 No 1



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Looking for an orchestral version!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

JH25 said:


> Looking for an orchestral version!


I tried googling but couldn't find any orchestrations of that Waltz in A flat that you are looking for.
I found a few orchestrations by the conductor Stokowski of piano pieces by Chopin, but not that particular piece.

But why do you want to hear it played by an orchestra? Isn't it perfect as Chopin wrote it for piano?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

JH25 said:


> Looking for an orchestral version!


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thank you this is what I was looking for! I teach ballet and use piano for class but prefer orchestrations for recitals at the theatre.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

JH25 said:


> Thank you this is what I was looking for! I teach ballet and use piano for class but prefer orchestrations for recitals at the theatre.


Where do you teach, and do you use live piano accompaniment (asks a veteran ballet accompanist)?


----------

